# Amelia has a new friend! Adrian!



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

This is why I've been absent the past few days. Meet Adrian!  She's a 4 month old Pomeranian. Yes, her name is from Rocky... and she responds best to "YO, ADRIAN!"



























Puppy splat!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

And one more of her face. She was born on New Years Eve! We got her from the same pet store that we got Amelia from. They've been great with everything!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

IT'S SO FLUFFY I'M GOING TO DIE!!!! She's adorable


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Awww. Too cute.  I think Amelia has some competition!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> IT'S SO FLUFFY I'M GOING TO DIE!!!! She's adorable


I just had to give her a bath, and after blowdrying her, i can't even see her legs.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is absolutely lovely!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Adrian!!!!! ADRIAN!!!! I love you, ADRIAN!!!


----------

